# Wünsch dir was...



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Dezember 2009)

Hierbei geht es um einen Dämon der einem Wünsche erfüllt, diese aber jedoch immer einen bitteren Nachgeschmack haben...

Das Spiel soll wie folgt funzen:
Der erste Wünscht sie was und der nächste erfüllt ihm seinen Wunsch, versaut ihn aber gleich wieder. Und Wünscht sich dannnach selber etwas...
Beispiel: Ich wünsche mir einen Full HD Fernseher. Wunsch erfüllt, du wirst aber blind/er geht nach einer Woch kapput/bei dir wird am nächsten Tag eingebrochen und nichtnur der Fernseher wird gestohlen.

Ich hoffe es ist allen Klar, ansonsten bitte eine Pn an mich schicken, dann benatworte ich die fragen im mersten fred und per PN.

VIEL SPAß?!


Ich wünsche mir ein Auto!


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=116480


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gibt es schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ach verdammt... kann geschlossen werden...


----------



## Lekraan (4. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gibt es schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spaßverderber!


----------

